# Gay male couple looking to start the journey



## dan294 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I wondered if anyone could point us in the right place... My boyfriend and I are at the very early stages of looking into the possibility of starting our family through surrogacy/IVF. We're after more info about doing this in the UK - does anyone know of any gay male couples who have already started their journey? Or any links to online resources where we can feel a bit more informed about the possibilities?

It feels a very overwhelming arena, and we haven't seen much in the way of info regarding gay male couples becoming a family through surrogacy and IVF.

Any help appreciated!

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Dan

Yes! We've worked with lots of gay dads through surrogacy and it really is possible to do it here in the UK - you just need to know how to navigate the system.

There's more information on our website at which you may find helpful as a start to your research: http://www.nataliegambleassociates.co.uk/page/Gay-dads/73/

Other resources which may help:

Stonewall Gay Dads Guide - http://www.stonewall.org.uk/at_home/parenting/4696.asp
Surrogacy UK - http://www.surrogacyuk.org/

Good luck!

Natalie

/links


----------



## Louie34 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Dan I just wanted to say good luck to you both on your journey. This site is very supportive and has helped us both a lot. I'm sure Nat's info will be really helpful. X


----------



## star78 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi Dan, My wife and I are just setting out on our journey and I just wanted to wish you the best of luck with everything. We're planning to egg share and have an appointment with a consultant in 2 weeks time. We started the process in January as so far it's taught me that nothing seems to happen quickly and that you have to just be patient. I'm struggling to be patient but have found a lot of support through forum members


----------



## dan294 (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks, everyone, for your replies! I shall start the information gathering process...


----------



## deemo (Oct 13, 2009)

I met a few male couples who had gone the surrogacy route at the family event of Pride last year. If you are near London this year it might be a good spot to have a chat to people. I haven't see it announced yet but it was on main Saturday that the parade is held, at St Anne's Church Gardens on Wardour street.


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Guys
I met a few gay guys/couples when I was looking at co-parenting websites a couple of years ago, and noticed some gay men on the sites are looking for a match with a surrogate/egg donor.
Prideangel is a site that springs to mind.
Good luck! x


----------



## Adamuk (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi guys, my name is Adam me and my partner are patients at HSFC we have wanted a baby for many years and been to many clinics and have to say that Dr G Venkat and her team in our eyes are amazing, we went there a few months ago for a consultation and they was so welcoming caring and professional, we had a very long consultation, with the DRs and they outlined every possible detail, we came from Birmingham to visit the clinic, they worked around our busy diary, after the consult, we had bloods taken and all the tests needed, myself and partner had semen test all there on the same day, which was fine and great, everything was in order we even got to see the sperm for ourself under the microscope it was really cool, our surrogate also had her tests on the same day and scan, she had her coil removed, and was put on the pill, we then filled out a form for and egg donor, and with 2-3wks the clinic had found us some to go through, we selected one who unfortunately pulled out a week later, we then found another egg donor, and she responded really well with the treatment and so did our surrogate, there now both ready, and our egg collection is tomorrow morning, we are so excited I will let you all know how she gets on and how many mature eggs we get, but so far everything has been great, I we couldn't recommend the clinic enough, they are very hopeful and honest  they was very on the ball with tests, bloods, treatment and scans, and very precise with consent forms, also why visiting the clinic on many occasions, we have scene many happy people leaving there with positive pregnancy tests, scans and even twins I'm very sorry for the people that didn't have a nice experience there and I would say to anybody considering clinic to just go there have a consultation and make your mind up from there xxx


----------



## Monkey07 (Jul 8, 2012)

Fingers crossed everything works for you Adamuk xx


----------



## dan294 (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, everyone! Best of luck, Adam - can't wait to hear more about your journey


----------



## Bs2276 (May 14, 2013)

Hi Adam!

How did you find your surrogate etc? Any help would be great, as a fellow same sex couple this is all mind blowing.

How is the process going for you? x


----------



## JamesReub (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi Adam and everyone viewing

We are a gay male couple also hoping to have a baby through surrogacy in the UK. We would also would like to know how you found your surrogate?

Help from you or anyone else would be so welcome!


----------

